# Sram Rival short cage: 29t cog ok?



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Im thinking of trying a Miche cassette 12-29t. Sram states 28t max. Anyone try a Sram short cage with anything bigger than a 28t cog? I know they can handle an 11-28, so the tooth spread on the 12-29 will be ok... Maybe fit a longer set screw to get a bit more clearance? Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know. But I'll say this: There is barely enough room for the chain between the upper pulley and 28t on my Red setup.


----------

